# New Peterson Retailer



## ironbyron (Oct 7, 2008)

I am officially a Peterson Retailer. I have aquired an account at The Liquor Store, Inc. here in Owensboro, KY. We don't have a website in case anyone may wonder. I can however match anyone's price. Don't worry, this is the only time I will post this here. I'm just so damn excited I had to tell someone! I should be getting my first shipment the first of next week.

Byron in Owensboro, KY


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Uh-oh!!

You'll be getting a PM from me!!


----------



## ironbyron (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool!
Byron


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very Cool, Byron!! Would you pm me a price for a box of black Churchills? Those friggin blacks are amazingly good :dribble:


----------



## ironbyron (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm gona try to attach a photo of five of the new Petes that came in today.
View attachment 11740


From left to right. Aran 999 Fishtail, Rosslare Classic 150 Fishtail, Killarney Ebony XL02 Fishtail, Racing Green XL90 P-lip, and last but not least "MY" Rosslare Classic 80s Fishtail

View attachment 24278


Oops! How did Nikita Lynn get in here! Would you believe she is from Owensboro, KY?

Byron

Ps. I forgot to check on the Peterson Black Cigars. I will tomorrow.

Ps. Ps. Did I mention I aquired a Savinelli account today!!!


----------



## ironbyron (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's one more pic....OF THE PIPES!

Byron

View attachment 11741


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

How hard is it for you to let them sit there. Unsmoked, lol.


----------



## ironbyron (Oct 7, 2008)

Well aren't they still new if I smoke but don't actually buy them! Seriously, it tough since I want at least half of what's on the rack!

Byron


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

How's the pipe retail business going Byron?


----------



## ironbyron (Oct 7, 2008)

Not bad. I shipped 4 boxes out yesterday and one today. But that's an anomaly. Pipes aren't flying out the door. Tobaccos doing okay. December was great! Things have been pretty quiet here haven't they?

Byron


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats good to hear Byron, what tobaccos are you carrying?

Eerily quiet. I've been away for a while, now that I'm back I'm trying to pick this section up a little.


----------



## ~Robbie~ (Jul 25, 2008)

ironbyron said:


> Not bad. I shipped 4 boxes out yesterday and one today. But that's an anomaly. Pipes aren't flying out the door. Tobaccos doing okay. December was great! Things have been pretty quiet here haven't they?
> 
> Byron


I have noticed that this section has been very quiet, and this is the only reason I get on CigarLive. I do cigar related stuff on another board, just enjoy the pipe community here!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

nice pipes 

how about more pics of nakita....


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

~Robbie~ said:


> I have noticed that this section has been very quiet, and this is the only reason I get on CigarLive. I do cigar related stuff on another board, just enjoy the pipe community here!


I'm hoping Puff's pipe section will be active.


----------

